# eyelash getting a little bigger!



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

This guys just had his daily spray! crappy pics mind!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice schleg.

Do you spray every day?


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Heya buddy" i dont spray the hole cage" just a little bit on the eyelash" as i can see him drink this way buddy!


----------



## tel's viv's (Mar 8, 2010)

how much are these stunning snakes??????:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

i want one, :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

wow he's stunning!!!


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks guys! few more pics!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow he is amazing, beautiful colour!!


----------



## kevinsampson (Oct 22, 2008)

he is fantastic... really bright colour... might sound dumb but what is he???


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

tel's viv's said:


> how much are these stunning snakes??????:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> i want one, :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


The snake? Around £100. The license, insurance and room to go with it? £several thousand.



kevinsampson said:


> he is fantastic... really bright colour... might sound dumb but what is he???


Bothriechis schlegelii - this one is a particularly clean example of a yellow color form individual. Gorgeous!! 


Hows he getting on now OP? Looks even bigger in just a couple of weeks!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

chondro13 said:


> The snake? Around £100


Whoa If a snake like that wasn't venomous it would be like 1000(pound)
(sorry the pound thing on my keyboards busted :bash
I can't believe their that Cheap 
well, there not after the licence........Ect but still 

Anyway Stunning Snake Mate 

Merry Christmas 
Tyler,


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Stunning looking snake mate :no1:

They're completely out of my league, but i love to see the DWA pics on here : victory:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Stunner..bloody love these.
By the way to the person who asked how much, Ive seen them for £75!: victory:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

One of the DWA's I never got and it's the only one id go back to DWA's for....


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

I love how you can get them drinking from your hand, amazing!
obviously not your hand but a pipette or similar: victory:


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

He's so luminous...beautiful


----------



## Robb75 (Jan 15, 2010)

Stunning. Probably the nicest snake around and the main reason I'm looking at getting a DWA license. Unreal.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

not a copy cat but they are one of my fav hots. the reason there so cheap is because the hots market is soooooo much smaller than normal snakes so they cant fetch as higher price


----------



## Robb75 (Jan 15, 2010)

PESKY said:


> not a copy cat but they are one of my fav hots. the reason there so cheap is because the hots market is soooooo much smaller than normal snakes so they cant fetch as higher price



Perhaps. Probably a good thing. Last thing you want is the hots to end up in the state of the ball python/retic/boa morphs (simply not going to happen because of the DWA license). I think that (most) the people who keep the hots keep them for the love of snakes.


----------



## jacquig11 (Jan 20, 2010)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Totally worth getting a license for!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Tomseale (Jan 17, 2011)

wow such a beautiful snake great pictures


----------



## lee b (Nov 5, 2008)

:gasp: This is the first thread ive read in the dwa section and that is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

He is wonderful, if I ever decide to go down the dwa route which I dont think I will lol this is definately top of the list.
nice snake you have there.: victory:


----------



## Violent Ogre (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful :cheers:


----------



## 17624 (May 1, 2008)

Truly stunning

Jpster


----------

